# [solved] problem beim emerge gnome-light

## PabloSancezz

Hi Leute. Habe eben versucht gnome-light zu emergen. Habe dabei folgende Meldung zurück bekommen:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:                          

Calculating dependencies                                       

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.15.4" have been masked.                                                                       

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:  

- gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.20.3 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)                                                                               

- gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.1 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)                                                                               

- gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.22.2.1 (masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0)                                                                               

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-light-2.20.3" [ebuild])

Habe in einem anderen Forum eine passende Anleitung (http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=36572)  gefunden, nur leider funktioniert sie bei mir nicht. Habe versucht portage upzudaten, aber nach emerge portage bekomme ich noch eine Fehlermeldung:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!!Error: the <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 package conflicts with another package;

!!!               the two packages cannot be installes on the same system together.

!!!               Please run 'emerge --pretend' to determinate blockers.

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich 1. portage update und 2. gnome-light installiere?Last edited by PabloSancezz on Thu Jul 24, 2008 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Please run emerge --pretend, steht doch schon da  :Wink: 

Das zeigt dir dann den Blocker. Wenn wir den Blocker haben können wir ihn lösen und du kannst portage updaten. Mit einem aktuellen Portage hast du Support für EAPI 1 und somit stellt die Installation vom neuen Gnome keine Problem mehr dar  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ok. Als Blocker wird [ blocks B ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-ahells/bash-3.2_p33) angezeigt.

Die Frage ist, wie löse ich den Blocker?

----------

## franzf

Welche Versionen von portage und bash sind im Moment installiert?

----------

## PabloSancezz

Habe das System erst vor zwei Tagen aufgesetzt und habe Portage 2.1.2.2 und Bash 3.1.17(1)-release installiert

----------

## franzf

Ich hoffe ich habe die ebuilds richtig gedeutet  :Wink: 

```
# emerge -1 ~bash-3.2_p17

# emerge -1 portage

# emerge -1 bash
```

Denn das aktuelle portage gibt sich mit >=app-shells/bash-3.2_p17, das aktuelle bash-3.3_p33 braucht ein aktuelleres portage als 2.1.2.2.

Danach kannst/willst/solltest du ein normales world-update ahren (z.B. mit emerge -uDNavt world)

Hoffe das klappt dann so.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## PabloSancezz

Sehr gut. Soweit hat alles funktioniert. Wenn ich jetzt (vor dem world-update)  emerge -av gnome-light eingeben, bekomme ich die nächste Block-Meldung.

sys-fs/udev-115-r1 is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1

----------

## franzf

```
# emerge -1 =sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1

# emerge -1 udev

# emerge -1 device-mapper
```

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ok. Hat alles funktioniert. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

----------

## franzf

Super  :Smile: 

Mach dann noch ein [solved] oder ähnlich in den Titel, dass man sieht dass es gelöst wurde.

----------

